# Yampa IK minimum



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

*Dino section


----------



## TJP (Nov 20, 2020)

I'd say you wouldn't need any flow for the trip you're describing


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Ha! Good point. Clarification: hoping to stay in the boat for >80% of the distance.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

We ran it a couple weeks ago, all in 14' rafts.
Launch day Deerlodge was 940 and continued to drop from there, I think we ran warm springs at 750ish.

Nothing was a problem a that level, you just need to keep an eye out for sand bars.
An IK should be able to go lower than that without too much of a problem.


----------



## AKwatergirl (Apr 1, 2021)

Canoes have been known to go through the Yampa at 400 cfs comfortably.


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

Had a permit a few Augusts ago. About 3 weeks out flows were 240cfs, rangers called and recommended we cancel. We did cancel even tho we weren’t forced to.


----------



## Therealjohnjohnmiller (May 5, 2021)

I just cancelled my early sept permit because it seems like a suffer fest.


----------



## morbald (Mar 10, 2014)

We ran it last year at about 600cfs (mid July) in an assortment of IKs and those little 8 foot fishing pontoon boats. We took 5 days, and only had one really long day on the river. We did watch the DWR wrap a boat in warm springs, so I would leave the rafts home at that level, but an IK trip would work down to 500cfs and still be enjoyable in my opinion (especially if you can take more time than we had).


----------

